# Women's Sailing Convention



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi All
Just want to let everyone know about the women's sailing convention in Southern California in Feb: http://wsscya.scyaweb.org/
I went last year and had a blast! Just wish the convention was longer. Over 300 women sailors enjoying the camaraderie of other women sailors. I will be there again this year
Melissa
SV Freedom
http://www.sailblogs.com/member/revolution/


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Melrna said:


> Over 300 women sailors enjoying the camaraderie of other women .


And what will Cam's wife have to say?????

I know she is very comprehensive, but not that much....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cam's going to be very very very busy from what Melrna says... I hope he stocks up on the little blue pills.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Among the wwscya I am known as "the man of steel!" 
SD...what do the ladies of the AARP call you?? <g>...or was it the DAR??


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Among the wwscya I am known as "the man of steel!"
> SD...what do the ladies of the AARP call you?? <g>...or was it the DAR??


You're just mad because I revealed your secret. 

There was only one woman in my life.... and no one has yet proven themselves worthy to succeed her-may she rest in peace... six years long years.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

SD...I can imagine how that must still feel. God bless! 
On the lighter side...this convention might be a good place to start looking!! <g>


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

jones2r
Is "<g>" appropriate here? [/QUOTE said:


> If I'm not appropriate I'll leave....just say when....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta- How about friday...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Giulietta- How about friday...


OK, then by Friday I will be out of sailnet, and will delete all my posts and uploads.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Awww... Giulietta... we don't want you to leave sailnet... maybe remove some of the photos of your face... but I was just talking about the women's sailing conference...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Awww... Giulietta... we don't want you to leave sailnet... maybe remove some of the photos of your face... but I was just talking about the women's sailing conference...


Too late, I'm leaving Friday. But the Hannibal Lecter stays!!!

Why does a lot of people put G at the end of their words??? Is it a code??


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

<G> is chat lingo for Grin.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> <G> is chat lingo for Grin.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, thanks PB

Stupid foreigners....then why not use the smiley faces?????


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Some of us are old-fashioned, don't ya know?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

And some of them can't remember the proper thing to type to get the  (which is a colon and a capital D).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

"Stupid foreigners...." 

We don't consider ourselves foreigners, remember?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

jones2r said:


> "Stupid foreigners...."
> 
> We don't consider ourselves foreigners, remember?


Jones, he was refering to himself...not understanding about the <G>.. got it?? Give him a break, he's cool.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

"Jones, he was referring to himself...not understanding about the <G>.. got it?? Give him a break, he's cool."

The last time he referred to foreigners, the retort was:

"We don't consider ourselves to be foreigners. Europeans, for instance, would be foreigners."


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Bob,

I was calling me the "Stupid foreigner", for not understanding the Grin thing. Not you. It was a joke where not understanding a language is often confused with being stupid.

I had a guy call me stupid one time because I couldn't speak English properly. I was offended, because he confused my ability to speak English, with my inteligence. 

I replied I was already one step ahead of him, I could speak his language, he didn't even knew where Portugal was.....

Now if you call me stupid foreigner.....   

I get pissed off, because.....I am stupid, but not foreigner!!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta-

It obviously depends on where you are at the time.. in this country you may be a stupid foreigner...in Portugal, we would be...  and your English is probably much better than my Portugese... I do know a few words, like Chorizo, Linguica, which I like...and Morcella, which is really nasty stuff.. 

BTW, just to be agreeable, I'll second you being stupid.  but you have a nice floating condo... and absolutely no Photoshop skills.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Wait... you mean Portugal is a country!?? Oh crap! I thought it was a region in France.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Wait... you mean Portugal is a country!?? Oh crap! I thought it was a region in France.


You???? THINKING????? pfff that's a first.......look at what boat you bought.....

defenetely no brains......  

Proudly a country since 1150. Not 1812 or something.....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

1776. 1812 was when they had to be reminded. stupid foreigners

Wasn't 1150 when Spain celebrated _The Great Expulsion_?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

G...
*"Proudly a country since 1150"

*That is amazing...maybe because no one else wanted it??


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Crazy Portagee-one bad bottle of Muscatel and he goes off the deep end. I think he's starting to hunker down-probably chewing up old charts for nesting material, not answering the door when wife and child knock, hasn't been sailing in quite some time, grip on reality-infirm to begin with-slowly slipping away. Recommend we contact Portugese authorities to investigate possible Muscatel contamination-perhaps by Perrier. Situation sounds dire.


----------

